

Ask HN: Do you know of any basic android handset with only wifi, no cellular? - majaro

We are looking for a very basic android handset that could be deployed to employees that will cost around $150.  It only needs to have wifi and no other capabilities like cellular or gps?  Something like an iPod Touch or an Archos 5 but even more stripped down and basic.
======
ars
I'm looking for the same thing, except I don't expect to find one.

I'm just wondering how practical using a regular android phone without a sim
card is.

Are there parts of the phone that just don't work over WiFi (i.e. work only
over a cell connection)?

Are there unexpected things that won't work without a data connection of some
kind? (Excluding the obvious of course.)

------
runjake
Check out the Zii EGG from Creative Labs:

<http://www.zii.com/Developer/Landing.aspx>

It's basically an Android "iPod Touch" for $399.

~~~
majaro
Wow, the Zii looks really cool. Has anyone tried it?

~~~
swolchok
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=zii+egg+review>

------
blasdel
Google should have left the cell radio out of the Nexus 1, and sold it at the
iPod Touch markup instead of the iPhone markup.

Then they'd really have filled a huge hole that isn't being met by the market,
helped developers immensely, and not pissed off their partners.

------
jacquesm
Get a bunch of them as 'pre-paid' phones and ditch the sim ?

The motorola lajolla is due to be out and should be one of the cheapest
android handsets.

~~~
blasdel
I doubt that will have WiFi, intentionally omitted to make it useless for this
purpose.

It's also almost definitely not the right form-factor.

------
savant
Would the Nook count?

